# 700c wheels on a 26" frame?



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm want to dabble in fixed gear as cheaply as possible.

I've heard there is clearance in the frame for this to work, but I'm trying to figure out how to fashion a front brake.

Anyone done this?


----------



## James M (Jan 16, 2004)

I did the same thing a few years ago with an old univega MTB frame and used a 700c fork. May not be ideal but the bike handled pretty well and it was cheap. I used an old hybrid type fork so that I could run a cantilever brake but I would think that any road fork and brake would work.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

700c vs. 26" means a 31.5mm greater rim radius. Most typical 26" XC frames accept up to 40mm tires this way.
BB may go up a bit, but it being a fixie, that seems like a good thing to me.
You could put a front disc hub in a 700c rim. Mavic sells brake adapters for V's/Canti's which raise canti mounts on frame or fork. They're copied designs, I have the originals (out of business) and those work swell. Brake power actually seems much better.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Cloxxki said:


> 700c vs. 26" means a 31.5mm greater rim radius. Most typical 26" XC frames accept up to 40mm tires this way.
> BB may go up a bit, but it being a fixie, that seems like a good thing to me.
> You could put a front disc hub in a 700c rim. Mavic sells brake adapters for V's/Canti's which raise canti mounts on frame or fork. They're copied designs, I have the originals (out of business) and those work swell. Brake power actually seems much better.


I used an old road brake on the front of my 26" -> 700C fixie conversion. It works ok.


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

How do you put a road brake on a mtb fork?


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

if you use disk brakes its fine. The overall diameter is very similar with 23mm road tyres on 700cs compared to 26 knobbies.

Stu


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

Disk brakes would be great, but I want cheap cheap cheap. 

Disk + canti fork cost more than a canti-only fork (which I already have). And a disk front wheel would be an upgrade over a begged borrowed or stolen front 700c wheel. 

I just want to spring for a cheap-ass fixie rear wheel, cog and lockring. And figure out a brake. I think I have everything else


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Burpee said:


> Disk brakes would be great, but I want cheap cheap cheap.
> 
> Disk + canti fork cost more than a canti-only fork (which I already have). And a disk front wheel would be an upgrade over a begged borrowed or stolen front 700c wheel.
> 
> I just want to spring for a cheap-ass fixie rear wheel, cog and lockring. And figure out a brake. I think I have everything else


As Cloxx said, if you can find one cheap, this seems the way to go:



As for putting a road brake on a MTB fork, the fork has a reflector/fender hole in the center of its crown. I drilled it out slightly bigger then threw the brake on it. It works ok, but I wouldn't trust it for really technical riding. If you're interested, I may have a pic at home.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

see my blog, i did it recently with soem paulcomponents brakes .... works sweet...


----------



## mtbikernc69 (Mar 23, 2004)

I thought a true 'fixie' didn't have brakes?!

"Oh...we gonna need mo wax..."


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

Maybe so, but I ain't throwing a leg over a bike with no brakes.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

mtbikernc69 said:


> I thought a true 'fixie' didn't have brakes?!
> 
> "Oh...we gonna need mo wax..."


Fixie = coastless. Use 0, 1, or 2 brakes as you see fit. I just use the front, both on the road and off-road. I've seen enough spun off cogs and wrecked-thread rear wheels.


----------



## nick3216 (Jan 10, 2006)

Burpee said:


> How do you put a road brake on a mtb fork?


Kona Project 2s used to have the drilllings. Don't know if they still do.


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

A road brake on a MTB fork is only going to work if you've got a non-suspension corrected fork. Here's my refurbished Trek 950 lugged steel MTB frame and fork with 700c wheels. It's not fixed, however.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Like it was meant to be, that fork mounting, and that rear tire clearance...
Now if only it were a disc-only frame and fork 

I smell a no-budget project coming up!!

Hmm, I've got a couple 26" VooDoo Bokor hardtail frames in the parts bin that I miss, and a Giant TCR which I haven't ridden in 4 years because it's too flexy. Steinbach sub-600g alu non-suspension corrected fork (already used with above adapters for cross racing), but I might use the road calipers. Have a NOS retro 36-hole Mavic/shimano wheelset for it even!

Too bad I've sworn off 23mm tires. I'll have to find some some 28's, those are passable.
Just need some canti-brakelevers. I'll use swept trekking bars.
I hope there's a good magic gear for one of those frames...


----------

